# Usernames



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2006)

I just got to know why Thank The Cheese is called Thank The Cheese. It's got to be one of the best usernames on this forum. Unless anyone thinks otherwise?


----------



## bobw (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, enlighten the rest of us.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2006)

My handle 'rhisiart' is simply my name in Welsh (Richard). Dull username really. I wish I had gone for something more creative, such as ... well ..... Thank The Cheese.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, not quite as bad as mine. What can I say? Eric was taken. Eric2006 was not.


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 18, 2006)

i'd like to think my name is creative and original (except for the fact that some one else had the name before me... o_0)


----------



## RacerX (Feb 18, 2006)

For those who don't know who _RacerX_ is... he is the name of a character in an animated series called _Speed Racer_. RacerX is the identity assumed by Rex Racer, Speed Racer's older brother, when he becomes estranged from his family.

The reason I use this name in pretty much all the forums I am a member of is that my history parallels that of Rex Racer in a lot of ways.

Of the 13 forums I'm a member of, only 2 of them do I go by something other than RacerX (I go by _Shaw_ in those... for the most boring of reasons).


----------



## Esquilinho (Feb 19, 2006)

Esquilinho means "little squirrel" in Portuguese - my boyfriend says I look like a little squirrel, that's why


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 19, 2006)

mine is short for Lt Major Rupert Percival "Dickie" Charlteston-Burns, which came from a time when we all gave ourselves World War 1-esque english officers names.  not sure why, but another example was something like Flight Squadron Leader Arthur "Chestnut" Cecil Camrose.

i particularly like General Sir Anthony Cecil Hogmanay Melchett, which was Stephen Fry's charachter in Blackadder Goes Forth.


----------



## spb (Feb 19, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> Lt Major Rupert Percival "Dickie" Charlteston-Burns



This makes more sense...  When I first saw your username I thought you had taken it from Maj. Frank Burns the character on the 1970's TV show M*A*S*H -- I couldn't understand why anyone would want that name.


----------



## Snaffle (Feb 21, 2006)

One of my favorite drinks is a Snapple. They had a Raffle once (don't know if it's over yet). The raffle was simply called "Snaffle". Started using it, and it stuck.


----------



## billbaloney (Feb 21, 2006)

Billy Baloney was the ventriloquist doll on Peewee's Playhouse.  My name is Matt.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine has two possible scenerios, can't remember which was the real one.  MD is the initials of my first and last name, while NKY stands for where I lived all of my life (until recently).

*M*ichael *D*onnermeyer i*n* *K*entuck*y*
*M*ichael *D*onnermeyer *N*orthern *K*entuck*y*


----------



## Gig' (Feb 22, 2006)

Gig' is a nickname given to me by one of my best mate, kinda short for Giorgio, but it should be pronounced more like "Djeej".


----------



## fryke (Feb 22, 2006)

I needed a character name for a cy-fi short story and let my hands drop on the keyboard. The first _speakable_ name that came out was 'fryke'. Ever since, I've been using it in network FPS games (Marathon I-III back in the days...) and online services.
The story, IIRC, was about a professional killer who at the end got buried alive.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 22, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> I needed a character name for a cy-fi short story and let my hands drop on the keyboard. The first _speakable_ name that came out was 'fryke'. Ever since, I've been using it in network FPS games (Marathon I-III back in the days...) and online services.
> The story, IIRC, was about a professional killer who at the end got buried alive.


Oh no. Don't tell us that. I genuinely thought Fryke was on your birth certificate.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 22, 2006)

well, i've had mine since my freshman year in highschool as a screen name for my mac network games (tron, netrek, and most importantly, bolo).  i loved the show babylon 5, and took my screen name from the 1st commander, jeffrey sinclair. the tm is short for trade mark.  on the mac, i could make it a little tm in the upper right because it was a part of the character map, shift-option-8 on the keyboard got it for you.  but its not there in windows, so i went to the underscore.  and i have used it every where i can everafter.


----------



## sirstaunch (Feb 23, 2006)

Call me stubborn but the friends who first called me staunch decided they had to knight me sir

staunch 1 |stôn ch; stän ch | adjective 1 loyal and committed in attitude : a staunch supporter of the antinuclear lobby | a staunch Catholic. See note at resolute . 2 (of a wall) of strong or firm construction. &#8226; (also stanch) archaic (of a ship) watertight.

But I will accept Mr Staunch as someone posted to a reply once


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 23, 2006)

I got my handle as .mac handle ages ago .... like in times of 10.0 if I remember correctly. Just imagined they would eventually get from Cheetah to the other felines, and when 10.2 got out, I really fancied the operating system having my favorite animal as it's name. So, Giaguara is the female version of giaguaro, which would be jaguar in Italian. (though 'mr Giaguara' isn't called Giaguaro here but he has another nick .. )


----------



## reed (Mar 8, 2006)

Reed. My name. Boring. Sorry. The password is cool though. But I'm not telling anyone.


----------

